# Partition bootcamp demontée mojave



## nycco (17 Mai 2019)

Salut à tous,

Est ce que quelqu'un a déja eu le problème d'une partition BOOTCAMP démonté sur MacOS et l'utilitaire ne veut plus la monter ?
C'est arrivé depuis la dernière MAJ... Avant tout fonctionnait parfaitement. 

Du coup je n'ai plus accès à mon disque Windows sur mac mais je peux démarrer la partition windows normalement.
Merci par avance !


----------

